# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  John Hauer: 3D Printing In the Big Apple

## Brian_Krassenstein

John Hauer, CEO of 3DLT, has taken the time to reflect on just how 3D printing has impacted and will continue to affect the very shape of consumer activity. Drawing from his experience in the world of book publishing, which back in the '90s was disrupted by the widening presence of digital technology, Hauer has been able to adapt lessons learned to the latest sea change in production techniques, as demonstrated through 3D printing capabilities. Much of this can be demonstrated and observed at trade shows in New York City, like last week's 3D Print Week New York. Find out what he has to say about such trends in his full article: http://3dprint.com/59945/3d-printing-new-york-city/


Below is a photo of Hauer 'taking another bite of the Big Apple':

----------


## 3DJohn

*Thanks for taking the time to read my article (my first on 3DPrint.com!) and for enduring the somewhat unflattering picture of me. As it turns out, that IS a 3D printed apple, and was taken at the MakerBot store in Manhattan back in 2013. Sad that the stores are closing. Anyway, if you have comments or questions, would love to read them and will do my best to respond. You can also connect with me on Twitter @3DLTJohn.*




> John Hauer, CEO of 3DLT, has taken the time to reflect on just how 3D printing has impacted and will continue to affect the very shape of consumer activity. Drawing from his experience in the world of book publishing, which back in the '90s was disrupted by the widening presence of digital technology, Hauer has been able to adapt lessons learned to the latest sea change in production techniques, as demonstrated through 3D printing capabilities. Much of this can be demonstrated and observed at trade shows in New York City, like last week's 3D Print Week New York. Find out what he has to say about such trends in his full article: http://3dprint.com/59945/3d-printing-new-york-city/
> 
> 
> Below is a photo of Hauer 'taking another bite of the Big Apple':

----------

